# Hiya! First attempt for ICSI



## mitchy14 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hiya! 

Me and my DH are now about to start ICSI treatment! Have our first appointment with the nurse on the 11th of April so guessing we will find out more about what happens next etc after that! 

Nervous! 

Any help or advice would be appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

to FF, mitchy14!!!

I also had ICSI and remember how nervous I was the first time round! It does get easier once you have started and you should get a treatment plan so you get a rough idea of how things progress  Good luck for the 11th with the nurse and the rest of your treatment. In the meantime have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a few links that I think might help you. 

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together. 

Good luck! 

Cherry


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Mitchy. 
Just wanted to say welcome to FF and good luck for your first ICSI treatment. I am also about to start my first ICSI treatment and have been going backwards and forwards to the clinic since feb..

Not sure where you are having yours done and I think all hospitals/clinics do things slightly differently. I am having my done at a private hospital. I had an initial consultation where the nurses and docs went through all past medical history, how long I've been TTC etc. We then decided to start the ICSI on my next period which was 13th March. Between our consultation and the 13th we both had various bloods done and he had a SA plus I had a pre treatment scan.

I don't know how far along you are with everything but I would just advice you to note down any questions you have for whoever it is you see..
Food/drink to have/avoid
Work related issues
Sport/exercise advice

Also just take one day at a time and one stage at a time.  Try not to worry unnecessarily or over think things. I have just started collecting lots of funny films so that by the time I get to ET I have something to keep my mind off things and keep me happy. 

Hope that has been of some help and hope it's not just waffling. Would love to hear how you get on...baby dust 

Flossy x


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi girls,

Myself and husband are also starting first icsi treatment in april. I start down reg 3rd wk of april. We have male factor infertility. Nervous and excited at the same time. Been ttc for 3years so really praying this works, although its not far away, I just want t start now!!its all I think about now!


----------



## mitchy14 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Cherry! Some useful links for me to have a good look through!

Flossy - I'm trying to take every day as it comes like you said! Have asked so many questions but there are so many other things that keep cropping up! Have a little note book for our next visit!   How are you finding things so far?

Polly123 - we have been TTC for three years too and suffering with Male infertility. Have had all of the relevant scans etc which I seem to be fine which is a blessing. We must be starting the same sort of time   I'm very much like you, want it to start ASAP and its all I'm thinking about! Good things come to those who wait though I guess! 

Xx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi flossy, thanks for the encouragement. Pls keep us updated on how things go. Love reading everyones updates! What meds u on ?

Mitchy, this is brill our times and stories are so similar. I feel like a doctor myself with all the googling I do about it! I will be on synarel and puregon. Not sure how long it takes to down reg. Really hope I dont over stimulate. My amh was 17 which nurse said was bit low and they said I hav a multi cystic right ovary?! Was bit worried at start but nurse said nothing t worry about. So they updated puregon from 175mg to 225mg. Myself and dh nearly 32.  Dh has 90% antibodies but high count. The more I think bout this I think our chances cudnt b that great, doc says icsi will take out all male factor issue so then its down to me. Sorry for such long post, chat soon anyway!


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

mitchy14 we also have a questions for first consultation that you might find useful

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

And a male section for male related infertility

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

xx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Mitchy,

DH and me had ICSI in jan 13 with DR & gonal f injections that started in Dec 12.
I am now 14 weeks pregnant with one healthy little bean. This was from our 1st go and we have 3 snow babies. I feel we have been very lucky to get pregnant on our 1st attempt, still dosnt seem real sometimes.

Sorry for short post just going to have some tea. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.

Good luck &  

Em x


----------



## Flossy996 (Jan 27, 2012)

Mitchy-I know what you mean every time I think I have asked all my questions another one pops into my head-and some of them are really random! I'm ok at the moment just waiting to do my injection teach this thurs then I will find out what protocol I am on and what drugs. I can't wait to start, don't think it will feel real until that first jab!!

Hiya Polly

Keep me updated on your journey too. It is nice to hear other people's stories and experiences. I find out my meds and protocol on thurs. My DF has 100% anti bodies but everything else about his sperm is good. My nurses have been very positive about it and so I'm just hoping my luck is in....it does only take one. 

xxx


----------



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Brilliant, my dh is 90% antibodies so we'll keep fingers crossed. Let me know how ur getting on, chat soon! Xx


----------

